# Picture Of Vine Curled Sticks I Found Today



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

See the attached picture of 23 nice vine curled sticks I found today. I also found 50 nice sassafras straight sticks.


----------



## JRSC (Jul 11, 2017)

Very nice looking sticks!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow! Nice bunch of sticks. Those are hard (nearly impossible) to find in my area. Wrong type of vines, I guess.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great bunch of sticks! No twisties here either.

Rodney


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I love those! I wish we had those in Illinois. We don't have much for honeysuckle vines. When I was staying in southern Virginia, twisted sticks were everywhere.


----------

